# For those that knew him John Bushnell Sr passed away today



## nevercatchany (Aug 12, 2003)

*For those that knew him John Bushnell Sr [betty and nicks}passed away today*

From betty and nicks bait and tackle

John Bushell Sr. this morning passed away at Ibsp while fishing.

just thought some people who knew him might like to know


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Sad to see anyone pass away.

I heard he was doing what he loved at the time. Fishing at IBSP.

The store is closed until further notice.


----------



## Fordcrew (Oct 26, 2002)

Exactly what I was thinking about John Sr. Our heartfelt condolences to the family. I really enjoy reading John Jr's reports and I believe he got a TON of his info thru his fathers true love of the sport.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I didn't know him.....*

Or his family but my thoughts and prayers go out to them.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I've been in that shop nearly every weekend during the season for nearly 20 years and Sr. was always helpful to all. I'm sure he saved some secret info for his close buds but he would tell you the straight skinny on what's biting where and on what. Best of all it was from first hand experience; he was out every morning and evening especially with John Jr taking over the day to day shop business.

He built some very nice rods (I have two) and his service was second to none. 

He was what we all should aspire to, a gentleman at all times, helpful to others and lucky and driven enough to make practicing your passion your life's work. 

He died with his feet in the sand, a rod in his hand and his wife by his side . . . 

I will miss him.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*John Bushnell*

Geiser had a nice, real nice article in the Asbury Park press today about John. It was a nice one. I never met him, have been in his shop several times. Hope there's all fiftys where he's fishing now.... salt


----------

